# G4 Luffy vs. Ace



## MYJC (Apr 23, 2015)

Starting distance is 30m. Match takes place on Banaro Island. No restrictions. 


Who takes it and what diff?


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 23, 2015)

High-extreme diff either way for now. G4 has convinced me rather thoroughly that Luffy is up to snuff with Ace but as for who would win the nitty gritty remains to be seen. Depending on how decisively Luffy manages to take out Mingo, that'll be the deciding factor.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 23, 2015)

Luffy wins.Imo he had already surpassed him before G4.


----------



## tanman (Apr 23, 2015)

I think Luffy was stronger before he got G4.
And G4 is a ridiculously large boost.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it can go either way. 
G4 Luffy is one of the strongest people among high tiers, in my opinion. 

He's around the same level as Law and Kidd, with Zoro marginally below them.


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2015)

Before G4's reveal, I thought Luffy was about equal with Ace, maybe very slightly superior. With G4, he wins decisively IMO.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 23, 2015)

Ace and Luffy may be in a similar level, but Luffy is Aces worst enemy, a brawler with a powerful haki. If their overall level is similar or equal, Luffy would defeat him with mid to high diff because of their fighting styles.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 23, 2015)

I already put Luffy above Ace before his G4 showings,
Luffy should take this comfortably.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 23, 2015)

He beats Ace with Mid Diff at most. Probably Low Diff. Like fuck is Ace going to do to him? 

If one non Haki BB punch almost snapped his neck you think hes surviving a Kong Cannon? 

Non G4 Luffy can arguably High Diff Ace due to being more flexible and having better Haki. This shit isn't right.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 23, 2015)

The top 3 SNs should be able to beat Banaro Teach, much less Ace.

We know Law with his absurd hax and versatility  and Luffy with terrifying raw power have shown it well within their capability.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 23, 2015)

At 30m G4 Luffy would blitz and send Ace flying off to the other side of the island before he even realizes they're fighting. Seriously though, Ace is at a massive disadvantage at this distance, hell I'd be surprised if he could get a single attack in before Luffy goes at him like he did Doffy.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 23, 2015)

Ace's entei can fry Luffy alive. 

Luffy probably wins now after showing what his G4 was made of; high-diff though


----------



## King plasma (Apr 23, 2015)

Luffy high diff. Ace really doesn't have the feats to beat G4 Luffy.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 23, 2015)

This section's underestimation of Ace is one of the dumbest fucking things around. So basically the Pirate King's son with ungodly potential, who was still a year older than Luffy, who spent years in the New World gaining the highest known bounty in the series, who was equal to Jinbe at 18 1/2 years old, who smilingly matched an attack from Aokiji in a state where he'd suffered weeks of torture and likely considerable food deprivation in Impel Down, who intercepted Akainu going for Luffy while further away under the same conditions, who was able cover a good chunk of an island in a miniature sun

is going to get mid or low-diffed by Luffy because WHOAMG G4

sure


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 23, 2015)

Gear 4 Luffy beats Ace with High end of Mid difficulty to High difficulty at best. He's a physical beast, extremely fast and just damn durable as evidenced by how he did not sustain damage by Doflamingo's athlete thread kick that's an irregular kick undoubtedly superior to the kick he used to generate great amounts of force to slice several towers in half. His punch is far stronger than any physical showings Ace had showed that pale in comparison to Luffy's Kong punch punching Doflamingo several kilometers away through several buildings. Ace's fire attacks can be dodged by Luffy without much difficulty or be blocked with CoA Haki. No, I won't even compare Ace's physical strength to Gear 4 Luffy, it's a disgrace to the latter. Base Luffy has better strength feats than Ace.

Ace's element is in opposition to Aokiji's element in that he has an advantage over it thus of course he'd melt it. It isn't rocket science. People mention Ace stalemating Aokiji but they don't factor in that anyone with the Mera Mera no mi can melt Aokiji's ice when both their fire and Aokiji's ice clash for a brief period of time. Hardly a good feat.

I've always seen Luffy prior to Gear 4th's reveal as a margin superior to Ace, in which case he'd beat him with High extreme difficulty without Gear 4.

Ace's neck almost broke by a regular punch from Blackbeard. How do you expect his durability  to fare against Luffy's kong cannon and other Gear 4 variant attacks.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 23, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> This section's underestimation of Ace is one of the dumbest fucking things around. So basically the Pirate King's son with ungodly potential, who was still a year older than Luffy, who spent years in the New World gaining the highest known bounty in the series, who was equal to Jinbe at 18 1/2 years old, who smilingly matched an attack from Aokiji in a state where he'd suffered weeks of torture and likely considerable food deprivation in Impel Down, who intercepted Akainu going for Luffy while further away under the same conditions, who was able cover a good chunk of an island in a miniature sun
> 
> is going to get mid or low-diffed by Luffy because WHOAMG G4
> 
> sure



This. 

Ace is alot stronger than most of you here thinks.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 23, 2015)

Sanji could beat Jinbe, give Teach a difficult fight and if Zoro is any indication survive against an Admiral for a while.

Wasn't the general consensus that Ace would get mid-diffed by DD? Surely people don't think DD could mid diff Luffy now.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 23, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Sanji could beat Jinbe, give Teach a difficult fight and if Zoro is any indication survive against an Admiral for a while.
> 
> Wasn't the general consensus that Ace would get mid-diffed by DD? Surely people don't think DD could mid diff Luffy now.



Why would it only take Doflamingo mid-diff to defeat Ace? 

He could alwyas burn his strings and parasite don't work on logias, and Ace's DC and AoE are huge as well.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 23, 2015)

Wave said:


> Why would it only take Doflamingo mid-diff to defeat Ace?
> 
> He could alwyas burn his strings and parasite don't work on logias, and Ace's DC and AoE are huge as well.



You make it seem like Doflamingo can't just imbue his strings with Haki to prevent his strings from burning. Mind you, Doflamingo's strings are extremely durable, much so than steel as they did not budge an inch from being impacted by several of Fujitora's meteors and slew the meteors in half whilst travelling at insane speeds enough to cross kilometers worth of ground in seconds and also caused this upon contact with the ground  Also, Doflamingo's strings were unaffected by the heat of Fujitora's meteors.


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 23, 2015)

Ace is and always will be a huge fodder.

G4 decimates him


----------



## Tenma (Apr 23, 2015)

Wave said:


> Why would it only take Doflamingo mid-diff to defeat Ace?
> 
> He could alwyas burn his strings and parasite don't work on logias, and Ace's DC and AoE are huge as well.



Strings tanked extremely hot burning meteors no problem and one of DD's attacks literally involves setting the strings on fire so nah.

Ace doesn't take very well to being made tangible and DD's Haki mastery is too much for him. DD is also too fast, strong and versatile for him to keep up.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought Luffy would beat Ace before his latest power-up, and I'm not gonna amend my opinion just because Luffy's revealed to be stronger than we thought, because I don't think I was being too generous for Luffy before then. Luffy wins extreme difficulty without his new boost, probably high difficulty with it.


----------



## Green Monkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Luffy mid diff. He would have beaten him without g4, with it it's a fairly done deal. We don't know how long Luffy can last in G4 though so I think it's too quick to say he would utterly stomp him, but if he can stay in g4 for an extended period of time I don't see how anyone thinks Ace has a single thing he can do to him? Luffy is faster, and stronger.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 23, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Strings tanked extremely hot burning meteors no problem and one of DD's attacks literally involves setting the strings on fire so nah.
> 
> Ace doesn't take very well to being made tangible and DD's Haki mastery is too much for him. DD is also too fast, strong and versatile for him to keep up.



Comparing Ace's flames to a meteor's flames is laughable. 

Teach is a monster that excel in physical strength, which he can fight even top tier with. The man became a Yonkou in just two years as well.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you have any idea how hot a meteor- especially one that big- would be?

Teach got wrecked and overpowered by dying WB (he was careless, but then Careless Teach is IC Teach). He's not any more a physical monster than DD is. Of course in 2 years he became a Yonkou but given he like Burgess should have had an impressive growth rate and of course the goddamn Gura Gura. It's no surprise he's a Yonkou but at the same time there is no doubt he's a lot stronger now.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 23, 2015)

Luffy wins with mid to high difficulty, IMO.  I doubt Ace has the firepower to send a character around Doflamingo's level flying across a good portion of a city.  I would also say Luffy likely has better defense and is faster.  Plus, Doflamingo has better portrayal than Jozu, so unless Ace is more powerful than Jozu I doubt he's around Doflamingo's level.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 23, 2015)

I say Luffy high-extreme. 

Ace struck me as a guy who's really tanky, and physically strong. Luffy would need a lot of hits to put him down. Luffy wins though. He's much faster than Ace, i'd put their fire power on the same level.


----------



## Green Monkey (Apr 24, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I say Luffy high-extreme.
> 
> Ace struck me as a guy who's really tanky, and physically strong. Luffy would need a lot of hits to put him down. Luffy wins though. He's much faster than Ace, i'd put their fire power on the same level.



I agree in that Ace did seem like a physical beast, but I feel like Luffy with G4 is better in every physical aspect.

This is a rare case though where I honestly think Ace could outsmart Luffy and catch him with an attack despite his lesser physical stats.


----------



## Amol (Apr 24, 2015)

Ace is one of the the strongest M3 level fighter .
Luffy obviously needs High diff for him.


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 24, 2015)

Amol said:


> Ace is one of the the strongest M3 level fighter .
> Luffy obviously needs High diff for him.




Nah, no way.  If a casual chop from Blackbeard nearly broke his neck a Kong Punch will absolutely fuck Ace's day up.  I mean Doflamingo blocked the attack and was still coughing up blood and wheezing for an entire page.  Luffy will likely take down Ace with High Difficulty up to low Extreme without G4.  With Gear 4...

Mid diff sounds about right.  Then again can one really count using G4 as mid diff?


----------



## Nurito (Apr 24, 2015)

Luffy wins low end high diff. With gear 4 he surpassed Ace imo.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 24, 2015)

Luffy wins with around mid diff sounds about right maybe even less.


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 24, 2015)

Luffy high diff.


----------



## Green Monkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Lord Stark said:


> Nah, no way.  If a casual chop from Blackbeard nearly broke his neck a Kong Punch will absolutely fuck Ace's day up.  I mean Doflamingo blocked the attack and was still coughing up blood and wheezing for an entire page.  Luffy will likely take down Ace with High Difficulty up to low Extreme without G4.  With Gear 4...
> 
> Mid diff sounds about right.  Then again can one really count using G4 as mid diff?



Deep battledome question

Is it a harder fight if you use your strongest move to instagib someone or if you beat them after fighting for an extended period of time using your mid level moves.


----------



## convict (Apr 24, 2015)

Power inflation has completely wrecked the portrayal of Ace and Magellan in a lot of people's eyes. This is the same guy who was fighting equally with Jinbei _before he joined the Whitebeard pirates_. Just like Magellan is the one who Jinbei and Ivankov were running the hell away from but no _a pre skip Luffy punch had him on his knees so he must be fodder._ The same guy who took a quake punch also got the wind knocked out of him by a pre-skip Luffy punch. You gotta know when to go with portrayal sometimes. I am going with Luffy now but Ace beats Pre G4 Luffy high difficulty. I also think he beats Law extreme difficulty.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2015)

When did Ace's neck was broken? Wouldn't that kill him ?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd put G4 Luffy above or at least equal to Yami Teach and his fighting style is almost equally as strong against Ace as well. A High Dif win for Luffy would probably be the outcome.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 25, 2015)

G4 Luffy wins mid-high diff. Luffy before the G4 reveal should have been slightly weaker than Ace but G4 is a massive powerup that would definitely give him the win.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 26, 2015)

Amazing how people can still stick Ace on to luffy with every new thing he shows.

If Blackbeard's punch can get the better of ace  G4 is going to decimate him.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2015)

Let's accept it, Ace gets destroyed.
Ace was shown to be on par with Jinbei, who I see equal to current Zoro, at least for what he has shown (VA+ level)

G4 Luffy low-mid diffs


----------



## Luke (Apr 26, 2015)

Luffy undoubtedly wins.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 26, 2015)

convict said:


> I also think he beats Law extreme difficulty.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 26, 2015)

feats should say luffy destroys ace

power inflation like said before might change things...


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 26, 2015)

Ace is Caribou with better stats and a DF with more DC. His no Haki having ass, getting his neck nigh snapped by BB punch ass, Can't even take a schoolyard joke from akainu ass, isn't beating Law, or Luffy.


----------



## felixng2008 (Apr 26, 2015)

Luffy with high difficulty tops. I do not think Ace is as strong as Doffy. Ace would struggle badly with Luffy's speed and power. Even one punch from BB who has a lot less power than G4 Luffy wrecked Ace.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay so maybe I'm a little biased towards Ace 

But in all seriousness, Power inflation doesn't account for Oda directly showing people like Marco, Vista, and Jozu as ahead of Ace, and having him get beat out by a High tier Tank with a pretty hax DF. If Ace was really bout it like people claim his DF control and natural potential should have allowed him to do something more than get mid diff'd.

Teach had no Haki.

Teach basically starts all fight with the condition that you can hit him like 6 times.

Now don't think I don't think Yami Teach isn't a beast. But he isn't Dofla level IMO, and for Ace to get mid diff'd by him (albeit match up was not exactly tailored in his favor) says alot, along with Oda showing his equality with Jinbei.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Luffy high diff.


----------

